# GR Grooming Standards For The Show Ring



## savannah

Hi Guys,
I think I am going to give it a shot with Savannah in the show ring. One of my fellow Obedience Club members shows Aussie and she is going to take me under her wing to teach me how to show. She also shows other dogs so she knows what she is doing in the ring and she has had several champs. I live in very rural area so I don't have many choices of places to go to learn obedience, conformation, and such. Thank goodness the Obedience Club is only 20 minutes from my house. But anyhow I have couple questions: is there a grooming standard for goldens in the ring? Is their a book or DVD I can purchase how to learn to groom the right way? How did you guys learn to groom? What all do I need for equipment to groom Savannah for the ring? I was trying to find somewhere online that might be close to go and take classes on how to groom goldens but I don't see anything. Is there places to take classes on how to groom goldens? Thanks! I did see the one thread about shampoo, now do you guys use conditioners and finishing sprays also? Are you allow to use grooming cologne on them in the ring? Any info you guys can give me I will greatly appreciate, I really want to do my best and I'm the type I have to research everything beforehand.:thanks:


----------



## Tahnee GR

You really don't see classes for conformation grooming, unless it is a seminar put on by a Specialty club. Most of us learned from mentors, and trial and error. When I first started out, we neatened feet and ears-now it can take hours to do a first groom!

I have a friend who is an outstanding show groomer-Deb Oster-and she has a DVD on her website

www.kristilgoldens.com

The Morningsage grooming tips are good as well, 


http://morningsagegoldens.freeservers.com/Grooming.html

I haven't seen this one, but Eric is an outstanding handler of Goldens:

http://www.createspace.com/Store/ShowEStore.jsp?id=233914

I typically don't use conditioners but I like the Chris Christiansen products, as well as some of the Cherrybrook stuff.

They shouldn't smell bad in the ring, but they shouldn't smell perfumy either-they are sporting dogs 

Genetics are the most important thing for coat, and all the rest of the stuff is just to make the most of the coat your dog has. Same with grooming-it should accent the positives about your dog and downplay the negatives. Again though, bad structure is impossible to hide from a good judge, once their hands are on the dog.

And remember, a show is only a show-it is not the be all and end all of Goldens  You should go and have fun with your dog!


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I don't have any good answers for you.... my only suggestion is perhaps your breeder could help you learn or point you to someone else who could teach you. Of course, if you didn't get your dog locally, that doesn't help much. Oh, or you could try contacting the local Golden Retriever club and see if they can be of any help. Mostly, I'm replying to wish you luck and give this thread a *bump*

Julie and Jersey


----------



## savannah

Thanks, Tahnee & Jersey's Mom. Sometimes I get myself all worried over nothing, I guess alot of it is trial and error and I'll learn through experience. I will definitely be checking them website you mention Tahnee.


----------



## Pointgold

First, as Tahnee stated, starting the entire process with the goal of having fun is most important. And, as Tahnee, most of us learned how to groom properly under the tutelage of a mentor. Even long-time exhibitors are learning new "tricks" all the time. It is important to know that not every dog will be groomed exactly the same. While techniques used may be the same, grooming is done to enhance each individual dog - highlighting strenghts and minimizing faults. Finding a Golden exhibitor who has had some longevity who is willing to mentor you is a great idea. Some pro handlers are also willing to help with grooming, and are very good at looking at an individual dog and assessing what whould be the best way to groom it.

Have a good time, and good luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I just have a question. Isn't the coat supposed to look 'flowing'...and by saying that, that every piece of hair just flows together, with no 'flaws'...etc.? 

Anyone know of groooming seminars around WI for Goldens that would be interesting for me?


----------



## Gwen

CreekviewGoldens said:


> I just have a question. Isn't the coat supposed to look 'flowing'...and by saying that, that every piece of hair just flows together, with no 'flaws'...etc.?
> 
> Anyone know of groooming seminars around WI for Goldens that would be interesting for me?


It's amazing what a good grooming can do to disquise any faults in the coat. I don't know about flowing....???? that's more for the setter type dogs. Remember, goldens are breed/shown as a sporting dog. (Although, I just don't understand how a cocker spanial with a groomed coat to the ground and picked up by a collar and the tail for the show table can be considered as a sporting dog????)


----------



## ks02

Reading this thread kind of makes me chuckle...the thought of Cooper's coat "flowing" is pretty funny but does bring up a question I've had since he started getting his "big boy" coat. I don't intend to show him, but if I did (for whatever reason) want to groom him to show standards, how would I tame that crazy curly coat? Is it really possible to blow-dry that curl completely out? Or is my boy just not meant to look up to show standards?


----------



## vrocco1

I'm guessing you might have a GR Breed club in your area? That would be the place to start IMHO.


----------

